# pulling home runs



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cthermond said:


> How do you pull home runs in a new house? Do you pull them all at once or one at a time? What do you use to pull them with?



My hands


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Pull home run #1. Go surfing. Pull home run #2. Take a nap under a shady tree. Pull home run #3. Go home for the day...... No ka oui......


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

It depends. They most often get pulled as many as I can with what i have for rolls at the time. Sometimes when i have a lot of circuits that are getting confusing I will do one circuit to completion and then go on to the next.


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

If i have a lot, ill run pull strings first, so not to damage the cable as i fig out how and whare to run them. Then i check every thing, then pull. I like doing this in big offices so i don't leav my cable out to long for people to play with. Then i pull with out having to pop my head back up. This also helps me when i don't have enough spools for all the locations. Each pull take me about 2 minutes to pull the cable. Some say i do double work, but i don't. One day run strings, next day pull and finish, this gives me time to do other jobs. That is what i do.

We

Silly rabit, crack is for kids.

Sent from my M80 using a ligher.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have tried all the different methods and I like to pull one or two at a time..

You will have guys chiming in that they swing through the rafters like Tarzan and pull all the home runs at the same time.. 

It really doesn't matter in the big picture.. as long as you are happy..:thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> You will have guys chiming in that they swing through the rafters like Tarzan and pull all the home runs at the same time..


Good times

We

Silly rabit, crack is for kids.

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't pull them, helpers do.


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

Pulled 5 home runs at once one time. 10-2, 2 14-2s, and 2 12's. I think A/C, Crawl lighting, Convience plug, Well, and something else. Panel was in garage, had spot to put all home runs through, and had to go through scuttle hole to crawl. Marked with sharpie what each one was, identified the roll with tape or something and had list of what was for what and pulled. 

Worked lot better than I planed. Everythign rolled of smooth. Just pulled for longest run, cut extra off the shorter runs and stapled them to their locations, stapled them back, and stapled back to the panel. All in all saved about half hour on each pull but spending 1 hour total marking and careuflly loading them on spools and tugging on them through crawl. :thumbup:

ANYHOW. I always try pulling 2 at once. I figure that's half the time which can be quite a bit by the end of the day. Have squeezed in 3 pulls (1000' 14-2 roll and 2 others on spinners) but not often. I only pull 1 home run if I don't have enough wire or really doesn't make sense to pull homeruns 30 feet from each other.

I've tried pulling up in the rafters put not comfortable with heights so I move slower up there cuz I'm so cautious with every step.

Long story short. 2 at a time nearly every time. Walls are marked and boxes are nailed up before pulling so HR points are identified before pulling them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

gizmo21187 said:


> If i have a lot, ill run pull strings first, so not to damage the cable as i fig out how and whare to run them. Then i check every thing, then pull. I like doing this in big offices so i don't leav my cable out to long for people to play with. Then i pull with out having to pop my head back up. This also helps me when i don't have enough spools for all the locations. Each pull take me about 2 minutes to pull the cable. Some say i do double work, but i don't. One day run strings, next day pull and finish, this gives me time to do other jobs. That is what i do.




This in big offices so helps me say with out how and first, ill with. This all with out have enough spools for people work, but how and whare to locations. Each pull and what i don't have enough spools for people work, but i check up. Then pull then i pull them. Then i do othen i do othe cable about i don't leav my cable. Some to locations. This gives me say i check up. Then i check up. That i check up. Then pull run the cable to pop my helps me to play with out 2 minutes to double to do double when


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> This in big offices so helps me say with out how and first, ill with. This all with out have enough spools for people work, but how and whare to locations. Each pull and what i don't have enough spools for people work, but i check up. Then pull then i pull them. Then i do othen i do othe cable about i don't leav my cable. Some to locations. This gives me say i check up. Then i check up. That i check up. Then pull run the cable to pop my helps me to play with out 2 minutes to double to do double when


I'll have to come back and read this again after I've had a pot of coffee. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

All I can say is I like to finish a circuit I'm working on before I move to another. In my experience, its the best way to not "forget" something.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> All I can say is I like to finish a circuit I'm working on before I move to another. In my experience, its the best way to not "forget" something.


When I did condos and homes that is how I would work as well. Once I moved to commercial I found homeruns were one task and the actual circuit work would be another task often at a much later time. (MC Cable jobs)


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> This in big offices so helps me say with out how and first, ill with. This all with out have enough spools for people work, but how and whare to locations. Each pull and what i don't have enough spools for people work, but i check up. Then pull then i pull them. Then i do othen i do othe cable about i don't leav my cable. Some to locations. This gives me say i check up. Then i check up. That i check up. Then pull run the cable to pop my helps me to play with out 2 minutes to double to do double when


 
Post of the Month:thumbup::notworthy::clap::lol:

Dang, that's good!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

In houses I hang boxes and wire between them, making up eachbox as I go. At the head and tail of each circuit, where there is only one wire, I leave those alone. Once I'm done I walk around looking for tails hanging out. Those are my home run targets, or power outs to the next circuit. As I power each room I stuff in the tails that have power. That way when I'm done I should have nothing left hanging out of a box. If I do, I have forgotten to power it. It also helps me visualize the load on each circuit, especially with lighting.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I set up a small rack and put all my spools of lamp cord and t-stat on it. Sometimes I use 18/7. You can get a house done pretty fast using that. :jester:


One at a time. That has always been the best for me. I've tried pulling multiples, but it ends up being to much of a pain (wire gets tangled, harder to staple, etc)


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I set up a small rack and put all my spools of lamp cord and t-stat on it. Sometimes I use 18/7. You can get a house done pretty fast using that. :jester:
> 
> 
> One at a time. That has always been the best for me. I've tried pulling multiples, but it ends up being to much of a pain (wire gets tangled, harder to staple, etc)


I like to get all of my device boxes nailed on first. then pull the wires in the room. mark the location the home runs will come in.
then pull all the home runs last.I also have found it works best to pull 1 at a time.I usually start with the longest run first,and work my way back.
Sometimes I walk the ceiling joists and pull them in.
If the house has a basement an panel is located in basement.
I usually have my holes predrilled thru the floor joists,from the panel out,
basically in a straight line out from the panel. For this job I like to have 3 people on the job. one on the rolling scaffold, one on the floor to push the scaffold ,and keep wire pulling good off the reel & help out on the ladder in tight spots the scaffold will not go in. Third person on floor above pulling into designated boxes,nailing wire to stud & lableing.


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

Whenever there's a personal sized rolling scaffold in a new, clean, basement where panel is, its a godsend...


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> This in big offices so helps me say with out how and first, ill with. This all with out have enough spools for people work, but how and whare to locations. Each pull and what i don't have enough spools for people work, but i check up. Then pull then i pull them. Then i do othen i do othe cable about i don't leav my cable. Some to locations. This gives me say i check up. Then i check up. That i check up. Then pull run the cable to pop my helps me to play with out 2 minutes to double to do double when


Mira que qute. U learned a 2nd language. I so proud of u my son, go forth and use what u have learned. 

And if u fail and come back i will shoot in the ass, mostly for fun.

We

Silly rabit, crack is for kids.

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> This in big offices so helps me say with out how and first, ill with. This all with out have enough spools for people work, but how and whare to locations. Each pull and what i don't have enough spools for people work, but i check up. Then pull then i pull them. Then i do othen i do othe cable about i don't leav my cable. Some to locations. This gives me say i check up. Then i check up. That i check up. Then pull run the cable to pop my helps me to play with out 2 minutes to double to do double when


R u my stalker cuz if u r cum closer i have a wet present for you. MACE

We

Silly rabit, crack is for kids.

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

In residential, I have always pulled as many as possible at one time. 

Set rolls at each hr destination and pull to panel. 

The most was 27 cables across a living room at one time with a 1/4" rope as the pulling head.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

last custom house I did, all the HR's were in FMC from the panel, then split out from there. The only problem with that was box size at the far end, but the HO wanted metal boxes so I used deep 4x4's with extension rings. It came out really slick.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

gizmo21187 said:


> Mira que qute. U learned a 2nd language. I so proud of u my son, go forth and use what u have learned.
> 
> And if u fail and come back i will shoot in the ass, mostly for fun.
> 
> ...


Gizmo.. anyone ever tell you you're a really strange dude.. :blink::blink::blink::blink:

Your signature makes no sense either.. so you are complete..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Gizmo.. anyone ever tell you you're a really strange dude.. :blink::blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Your signature makes no sense either.. so you are complete..



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> last custom house I did, all the HR's were in FMC from the panel, then split out from there. The only problem with that was box size at the far end, but the HO wanted metal boxes so I used deep 4x4's with extension rings. It came out really slick.


Did you run thhn or romex through the FMC?

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

cthermond said:


> How do you pull home runs in a new house? Do you pull them all at once or one at a time? What do you use to pull them with?


With a baseball bat


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

walkerj said:


> In residential, I have always pulled as many as possible at one time.
> 
> Set rolls at each hr destination and pull to panel.
> 
> ...


This sounds like it saves time, does it?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mark out, boxes and lights
Box out/bang up cans
Drill out
Pull Hr's (usually two at a time in the same hole)
Wire branch circuits
Cut in

I have had a few inspectors give me a hard time about more than two cables in a hole. I would be really pissed if they ever made me change it after a rough inspection...


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I never pulled more than three at a time but I normally stick to two because I find it much easier to keep clean, though most of that has to do with 4-004(11) and 8-104(3) in the CEC. Pull in more than three 2-wire cables and you have to worry about 4-004 making it more trouble than its worth.

So long as the job gets done, the company makes money and the client is happy, I really don't see that it matters how someone goes about it. 

I've just come up with an approach that works for me. I'm also not a fool so set in my ways that I'm closed to new ideas either. How I do things is constantly being tweaked, changed and refined as new materials, tools or knowledge comes to me.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree. When you pull in more than two HR cables in a home its usually more of a pain in the ass than its worth...


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

gizmo21187 said:


> R u my stalker cuz if u r cum closer i have a wet present for you. MACE


Mace? You fairy. You gonna blow your rape whistle too?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Mark out, boxes and lights
> Box out/bang up cans
> Drill out
> Pull Hr's (usually two at a time in the same hole)
> ...


You forgot to mention oiling up the "palm nailer" :laughing:

Some of us went hi-tech.. I mean nailing boxes on the side of green 2X4's is really rough on the body.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

B4T said:


> You forgot to mention oiling up the "palm nailer" :laughing:
> 
> Some of us went hi-tech.. I mean nailing boxes on the side of green 2X4's is really rough on the body.. :whistling2::laughing:


 oh man...we have two new homes to do this summer and I am going to put my guy through resi boot camp...He absolutly sucks at nailing up boxes straight. Im not sure what his problem is.. he has really really bad aim, and they boxes look like shi t . Nice kid but cant hit the side of a barn with a hammer if it hit him in the face. Maybe thats not a bad Idea....?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> oh man...we have two new homes to do this summer and I am going to put my guy through resi boot camp...He absolutly sucks at nailing up boxes straight. Im not sure what his problem is.. he has really really bad aim, and they boxes look like shi t . Nice kid but cant hit the side of a barn with a hammer if it hit him in the face. Maybe thats not a bad Idea....?


If he can't get hand-eye coordination nailing up boxes straight. he will be lost completely using a power tool trying to do the same thing..

Maybe he is holding the box wrong to begin with..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

B4T said:


> If he can't get hand-eye coordination nailing up boxes straight. he will be lost completely using a power tool trying to do the same thing..
> 
> Maybe he is holding the box wrong to begin with..


 I dont know, Im gonna give him a smaller hammer to work with this time.. But I do like the idea of a palm nailer...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> You forgot to mention oiling up the "palm nailer" :laughing:
> 
> Some of us went hi-tech.. I mean nailing boxes on the side of green 2X4's is really rough on the body.. :whistling2::laughing:





B4T said:


> If he can't get hand-eye coordination nailing up boxes straight. he will be lost completely using a power tool trying to do the same thing..
> 
> Maybe he is holding the box wrong to begin with..


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Kirk.. the problem with him using a palm nailer.. IMO.. is he will never "get" using a hammer..

There are times when I use the claw of the hammer to drive in box nails in tight spaces.. 

Practice.. practice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

keithbussanich said:


> Mace? You fairy. You gonna blow your rape whistle too?


Yes and a small fog horn.
I have the PDRP180 whistle
Which one do u have?

We

Silly rabit, crack kills, i think

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Gizmo.. anyone ever tell you you're a really strange dude.. :blink::blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Your signature makes no sense either.. so you are complete..


Funny that is what the guards out side keep telling me. Oh well

Just havin fun, u gotto admit i put a smile on ur face. One way or the other. Or made u mad and call me bad names, I'm glade u kept it clean tank u. U r awsome. 

Gatto have a good laugh every now and then. If not u end up with a gurd outside the door saying u r unique.



Look mi signature makes some sence now.

We

Silly rabit, crack kills, i think

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gizmo21187 said:


> Funny that is what the guards out side keep telling me. Oh well
> 
> Just havin fun, u gotto admit i put a smile on ur face. One way or the other. Or made u mad and call me bad names, I'm glade u kept it clean tank u. U r awsome.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Did you run thhn or romex through the FMC?
> 
> Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


THHN of course.:thumbsup: [4] 2 wire circuits and a ground.


----------

